# Enlever les rayures l'iPod touch



## Sebaudi (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je voudrais savoir si on pouvait effacer les rayures sur la coque arrière en aluminium de l'iPod touch v4, j'ai vu beaucoup de sujets sur l'iPod nano, mais très peu sur l'iPod touch, il paraîtrait que le dentifrice serait une solution ? Est ce vrai ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Sebaudi (6 Mars 2012)

Up


----------



## Kamidh (6 Mars 2012)

Je pense que le polish pour voiture peut convenir, il faut essayer, tu a ce genre de produit par exemple :

http://www.pilote-production.com/ec...250-cc-pour-cuivre-alliages-et-aluminium.html


----------



## Sebaudi (6 Mars 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse kamidh, en fait je ne plus besoins deffacer les rayures, je vais acheter un nouveau, parce qu le liens commence vraiment à bugge donc....
Merci quand même !!


----------

